# Anaconda Question



## Squirrelnuts1488

Do they live in the water or No it is a stupid question sorry i have a 125g tank and was wondering if i would use the 125 for a cage or a Aquarium... make sense...


----------



## ChiMmeCHanGa

they are semi-aquatic

but i think they do spend more time in the water

but unless your getting like a 12" inch baby that your going 2 move out after a few months then u have an extrtemly small tank 4 it


----------



## rbp75

dude....... dont get an anaconda.


----------



## BoomerSub

ChiMmeCHanGa said:


> 12" inch baby


 A baby anaconda can be twice that.

I've heard of large boids breaking glass cages by pressing hard on two opposite sides, this may be a concern.

-PK


----------



## The Wave

They spend 90% of the time in the water.Do not get one unless you can care for a 20'+ snake that can be deadly.It's about like deciding on getting a baby gator,can you handle it and deal with it when it's a adult ?

oh,I assume we are talking about a green,the yellow is much more managable,they still love the water also.


----------



## Kevsawce

If you do ever get one post pics because I want to c the difference form the movie.


----------



## The Wave

Kevsawce said:


> If you do ever get one post pics because I want to c the difference form the movie.


 One for sale online..


----------



## Guest

This is a crappy picture, but it clearly shows that anaconda eventually grow far too large to house. Not only that, but they can be very ill tempered. i couldn't imagine being bitten by a snake like this.

I think the movie "Anaconda" is going to convince alot of people to go out and by these snakes. The end result will be alot of snakes dying and probably a few people.


----------



## WolfFish

> the yellow is much more managable,they still love the water also.


How big do yellows get? I'm assuming still very big but are they more docile, easier to handle etc?


----------



## charles_316

i wouldn't be able to sleep at nite w/ an anaconda in my house..


----------



## The Wave

Yellow Anaconda averages 10 - 12 feet (3.3 - 3.6 meters) in length.
They can get massive also but not common.


----------



## acestro

The movie is going to be bad for sooo many reasons. The ones you stated, bullsnake, and people having more reasons to kill harmless snakes.

As for an anaconda as a pet, let me just say...









Not only for your health (and enjoyment) but for your neighbors!

Also know that they don't have a venomous bite but they are (of course) incredible constrictors AND they have teeth that really hurt (for non-venomous teeth);


----------



## johndeere

Funny I have never heard of anyone with an anaconda. I would think a backyard pond setup in a big terarium made out of 4 to 6 guage 1"x2" wire mesh all around it would be the thing to have.


----------



## WolfFish

I have only ever seen one, and it was a baby green. It was the oolest thing swimming about. I am contemplating getting a garter which seems quite similar but much smaller.


----------



## Guru

I saw a yellow conda at the pet store it seemed huge but it was only a baby. It also looked creepy cause the texture of the skin looked like it is a wild snake that shouldnt be in a house.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

As been said not a good idea...they get huge and they love to bite...you should get Boa constrictor constrictor/imperator (Red Tail Boa) or Python regius (Ball Python) if you want a beautiful, easy handling pet...







!


----------



## piranhaha

plus when they get bigger the amount of food you will have to feed it!i want one someday when i have the room(a whole room) to take care of it.i once feed a burmese python (i think it was) a chicken. i through it in his enclosure and he grabbed it in mid air pinned it against the 1/2 plexi glass(which cracked) and had him wrapped up before i could blink.be careful of them guys too!that was prob. my fondest snake experience :nod:


----------



## cam

gettin an anaconda for a beginner snake is the WORST and most dangerous (for humans as well as the snake) idea ive heard in awhile! and i cant seem to see anything good comin out from the movie anaconda....i have a 11 ft red tail boa and as it is docile it is still very hard to manage sometimes...i couldnt imagine doing so with a snake with a temper as bad as ive heard!


----------



## silverretic

I went with a male green anaconda as they average 10'-12' and are very slender compared to females. At the moment he is about 5' at 18months old. I spent a lot of tme handling him and now he is a very friendly snake and has not struck out once this year. I find he spends about 50% of the time in water.


----------



## WolfFish

thats a very nice snake, do you have any enclosure pics?


----------



## micus

yeah enclosure pics would be cool


----------



## johndeere

silverretic said:


> I went with a male green anaconda as they average 10'-12' and are very slender compared to females. At the moment he is about 5' at 18months old. I spent a lot of tme handling him and now he is a very friendly snake and has not struck out once this year. I find he spends about 50% of the time in water.


 Damn! that is one of the nicest looking snakes i have ever seen! The color and pattern on that anaconda are sweet!


----------

